# NORMAL FOSTER's The Aleph - Buenos Aires (Argentina)



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

We still don't have good renderings.
Voila!

Foster + Partners’ reveal their first project in Latin America - The Aleph

Foster + Partners’ reveal their first project in Latin America. The Aleph will be a new waterside mixed-use cultural and residential quarter in Buenos Aires’ new arts district.

The redevelopment of the former industrial port district of Puerto Madero, close to Buenos Aires’ financial centre, represents a dynamic meeting of civic space, the arts, commerce and community. Drawing the life of the city to the waterfront, Foster + Partners’ design for The Aleph – the final chapter of the Faena Arts and Technology District - combines new construction with the selective refurbishment of existing buildings to provide a sustainable mixed-use urban quarter with a wide range of social and cultural amenities.

Comprising a series of three mixed-use residential schemes, the development will create a new waterside community with generous civic space at its heart offering the opportunity to experience art and culture. Drawing on vernacular traditions of courtyards and open terraces, the scheme promotes outdoor living and a rich public realm, which has a particular resonance with the local lifestyle and climate. There is also a floating island clubhouse with swimming pool and spa, and a 100-room hotel, programmed for phase 2 of the development.

A covered market square with a dockside frontage is the centrepiece of a new urban plaza. Naturally sheltered from the sun and the rain, visitors are drawn into a cultural centre below. At street level, the carefully landscaped pedestrian realm is enlivened by galleries, shops and cafes.

Inspired by the architectural and cultural legacy of the Belle Époque era, the apartments are imposing and generous. The first phase of the design comprises a 9-storey apartment block enclosing a landscaped courtyard. The materials are bright and warm, with bronzed aluminium glazing and sun screening, limestone flooring and an organic colour palette. The dual aspect apartments, light-filled and well ventilated, contain a combination of split level sections with vaulted ceilings and double height living areas. External rooms blur the edges between outdoor and indoor living.

The project is planned to open in 2010, the bicentennial of the Argentinean Republic.

Please contact Katy Harris
or Josephine Cutts at
Foster + Partners
T +44 (0)20 7738 0455
F +44 (0)20 7738 1107
E [email protected] 

http://www.fosterandpartners.com/News/262/Default.aspx


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*Renders*












*Plan general*



















*Edificio UNO*










*Edificio DOS*














































*Interiores*


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks interesting. Is it under construction?


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Very good, I love the renders too!


----------



## SerfCity (Mar 9, 2006)

Great video of the project

http://www.faenaaleph.com/video/index2.htm


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

Very nice project! :cheers:


----------



## Architect Boy (Sep 5, 2005)

*sheds a tear* that is the best damn video i've ever seen. This project looks very good. 

If anyone know's more or have projects with video's like this please pass it on. The Renderings are crazy in this video for this Art District!!!


----------



## johnnypd (Oct 13, 2002)

looks kinda mundane for something probably inspired by a Borges story.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks nice!


----------



## sinai (May 23, 2006)

Who is Normal Foster?


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Norman Foster is a british architect who in fact is a very good architect


----------

